# FreeBSD on Intel Compute Stick ???



## balanga (Apr 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if it's possible to install FreeBSD on an Intel Compute Stick?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a small laptop that has almost the same hardware as the stick, so it should not be a problem.

But would me interest too.


----------



## balanga (Apr 11, 2021)

I know that you can get them with Linux installed - and here's a video showing how to install Linux.


----------



## tuaris (Apr 13, 2021)

I have one of these that I bought for no reason at all... I didn't know you could install an OS on them.
EDIT: Never mind, mine is a Neural Compute Stick, which appears to be a totally different thing.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2021)

Its worth a try but I thought I would throw this out there.
The Z3735 processor used on these had a weird setup.
Many used a 32-Bit UEFI instead of the normal 64 bit UEFI firmware.
So FreeBSD never supported the 32 bit UEFI. So that will not work.

When I looked at the compute stick I see this statement on a support page.
"Intel® Compute Stick STCK1A32WFC only supports 32-bit based Operating Systems."
So it looks like that particular stick probably uses 32 bit UEFI.
Maybe there are other models other than STCK1A32WFC that will work with FreeBSD.
It is just a mini computer so it should work. The BIOS (32 Bit or 64 bit UEFI) is the sticking point.
The CPU is fully 64 bit but some manufacturers used 32-bit UEFI for the firmware. Maybe it was cheaper?


----------



## trev (Apr 13, 2021)

There were Apple computers (not Mac minis, I think it was Mac Pros) that had 64 bit processors and 32 bit (U?)EFI and somewhere on the Forum there was a way to boot FreeBSD on them. So, all may not be lost.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2021)

There was a Intel Compute Stick 2 but I wonder about it looking at the comments here.




__





						Intel Compute Stick 2 STK1AW32SC 2GB Windows 10 Review
					

Intel's new Compute Stick "2" (STK1AW32SC) with 2GB of RAM and Windows 10 preinstalled goes under the chopping block today. Worth getting? Take a look.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




"There is an option to choose between a 32 and 64-bit OS in case you want to install a 64-bit OS, make sure to change this and perhaps other settings if you are going to install a fresh OS instead of the included Windows 10 32-bit."
So maybe 32 bit Windows had something to do with the 32-bit UEFI that was used.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 13, 2021)

They might be a bit of dead end, though, if Intel stopped making them in 2020?  Maybe a fun project for those so inclined, but no real long-term future.  But think some of us are talking about the Compute Stick 1 and some of us are talking about the Compute Stick 2.


----------



## tingo (Apr 13, 2021)

trev said:


> There were Apple computers (not Mac minis, I think it was Mac Pros) that had 64 bit processors and 32 bit (U?)EFI and somewhere on the Forum there was a way to boot FreeBSD on them. So, all may not be lost.


Apple's EFI is different from UEFI. Very different.


----------

